# Frozen concentrate questions



## Twintrades (Mar 31, 2012)

I have 2 cans of minute made lemonaide concentrate. How much pee can i start with this ??


----------



## Arne (Apr 2, 2012)

Try mixing the two cans in a gallon. If you have a really strong lemony taste, it will probably make a decent drink after fermenting. If weak, you need more of the concentrate. If too strong, more water. Arne.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea i put in a bottle of lime i had in the fridge. Taste was good lil strong but like you said im hoping after ferment ittle be good.

Thanks for replying arne


----------

